

Erlang: Introduction to the Open Telecom Platform - mitchellh
http://spawnlink.com/articles/introduction-to-the-open-telecom-platform/

======
initself
Does 'Open Telecom Platform' mean that there are devices I can actually use
OTP on at this moment in time?

~~~
a-priori
The "Telecom" refers to the fact that it was originally developed to support
the software on Ericsson's telecommunications switches. So yes, for all you
know, if you make a phone call, an Erlang-based switch may have routed your
call.

